# Can you give me input on my riding? (video)



## JSU (Dec 6, 2012)

Thank you for the quick reply and advice :thumbsup: . I have a few more questions  



Snowolf said:


> For all of your turns, use a good down unweight to make the edge change and extend slowly through the apex of each turn; this helps you set and maintain your edge. Past the apex of the turn, slowly retract again and get low, ready to do the next down unweight to change your edge.


I started doing this and think that I can do it again when I remember to do so. It felt like my board would almost pop off the snow during transitions (but I still felt like I was in control). Was I doing the opposite motion (i.e. weighting when I should be unweighting) or was is that the correct feeling?



Snowolf said:


> Additionally, good fore-aft movements are key for edge hold in a good carve. Initiate each turn by moving toward the nose of the board. As the board travels through the arc of the turn, slowly be shifting aft. At apex, you should be fairly centered with your weight and as you move into the turn completion phase, you should be reaching your most aft position.


This is where I start to get confused. I was taught to always keep my weight on my front foot and not "ride in the back seat" (unless I'm doing a tail press or something). When you say "most aft position" is that a balanced stance with equal weight on each foot? 

Thanks again!


----------



## JSU (Dec 6, 2012)

Snowolf said:


> If the nose of your board ends up pointing slightly uphill and actually pops up a tiny bit (little bit like a butter), you are doing perfect fore-aft movements that will allow you to do awesome, tight, short radius dynamic skidded turns on super steep shit


I assume that the same forward/aft movements and weighting/unweighting apply to carving as well. So is the only difference in the initiation of the turn? (i.e. purely tilting edge to edge vs allowing the base to skid)

Also, you use short radius dynamic skidded turns on steep stuff instead of short radius dynamic carves because you need to bleed off speed?

Thanks again, I can't wait to get back on the slopes and try this stuff out


----------



## JSU (Dec 6, 2012)

I just spent a few days in Utah and managed to get a BIT of footage. 

The beginning is some (semi)-steep skidded turning and I try to do some scarving later on. I'm really having issues digging into my heel edge (I fall at one point in the video), any tips on how to do this? I know that I need to straighten out and lean back more but I'm having issues getting myself to do it (though I feel like a rockstar on my toe edge ). 

Most of the footage is playing at .75x speed, some is .5x






Also, I'm trying to figure out how to go straight forward with this board. On my last board, I would just flatbase and slightly engage either edge, this would allow me to go forward. However, with this board (GNU CC) whenever I try to slightly engage and edge the edge ends up digging in and turning me. Any tips on how to do this? (from what I've read being completely flatbased is a no-no)


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

JSU said:


> I just spent a few days in Utah and managed to get a BIT of footage.


I only made it through the first 2:00 of that, but I wouldn't beat yourself up, seems like you're doing quite well for a newer rider.

Look at the tracks you make in the first half of that video, they're about 12" wide so you're not carving but doing a dynamic skidded turn. To get into carving (especially on your heel edge) the best thing to do is go SLOWER, and then work on really getting your butt down towards the snow, and exaggerate keeping the knees bent.

I recently had a problem with chatter on my heelside at higher speeds which was making me go into a skid instead of a carve. Slowing down and focusing on deliberately making an effort to heelside carve worked... Also just spend the time in the board, you look like you're having fun and aren't killing yourself, so keep it up! :eusa_clap:


----------



## JSU (Dec 6, 2012)

poutanen said:


> I recently had a problem with chatter on my heelside at higher speeds which was making me go into a skid instead of a carve. Slowing down and focusing on deliberately making an effort to heelside carve worked... Also just spend the time in the board, you look like you're having fun and aren't killing yourself, so keep it up! :eusa_clap:


Thanks. I tried to slow it down later in the day. Keeping on a heelside edge was pretty though. Looking at the footage, it seems like I'm not leaning back properly and I can't seem to get my upper body to lean back while boarding.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

JSU said:


> Thanks. I tried to slow it down later in the day. Keeping on a heelside edge was pretty though. Looking at the footage, it seems like I'm not leaning back properly and I can't seem to get my upper body to lean back while boarding.


Don't worry about leaning your upper body back too far, that'll make you feel awkward and probably go all stiff. Focus on getting your butt close to the snow and your knees more bent.

Here's what I mean... See how their bodies are upright but butts are down close to the snow, and knees are well bent?



















Also watch this video, it's a great example of some medium speed really nice fluid carves. And this guy is wearing softboots on an off-the-shelf snowboard.


----------



## JSU (Dec 6, 2012)

poutanen said:


> Don't worry about leaning your upper body back too far, that'll make you feel awkward and probably go all stiff. Focus on getting your butt close to the snow and your knees more bent.


So knees are bent the whole time but even more bent when initiating a turn?


----------

